
The Epidemiology of Misinformation - rbanffy
https://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/science-and-technology/epidemiology-misinformation-coronavirus-covid19-conspiracy-theory
======
evolve2k
This. So important. The best I remember seeing was a Nordic country that
trained its citizens to be able to identify fake news. Anyone know of any
education programs like this, might have a few facebook friends I’d like to
send it on to :P

~~~
vinay427
You may be referring to the initiative in Finland. Here's an article about it:
[https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2019/05/how-finland-is-
fighti...](https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2019/05/how-finland-is-fighting-
fake-news-in-the-classroom/)

------
cpr
misinformation, n.: information you disagree with and don't think should
exist.

~~~
happytoexplain
You think the misinformation described in the article is both factually true
and not misleading?

~~~
rbanffy
Yes.

~~~
happytoexplain
Can you be more specific? This is a pretty curt reply.

~~~
rbanffy
I am sure he thinks the misinformation described in the article is both
factually true and not misleading.

------
hn2017
What's the solution to misinformation across social media networks, like
Twitter and Instagram?

~~~
baxrob
Kurt Vonnegut

